# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Εκτύπωση κούνιας παπαγάλου

## akhs001

Καλημερα.Θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας ενα βιντεακι με την κουνια που εφτιαξα για την λεμονιτσα μου με τον 3D εκτυπωτη μου.Ελπιζω να σας αρεσει.

https://www.facebook.com/octaviagt/v...9302348172976/

----------


## Georgia2002

Πάρα πολύ ωραία Ακη και το καναρινακι σου φαίνεται ότι τη χαίρεται!!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το E2303 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## akhs001

Παπαγαλινα είναι  

Στάλθηκε από το MotoG3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgefsk

Πολύ ωραία! Μπράβο! 
Από τι υλικό είναι?

----------


## akhs001

Είναι πλαστικό ABS. Το ίδιο υλικό που φτιάχνουμε τα τουβλάκια lego.

Στάλθηκε από το MotoG3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Φοβερη!! Τυχερη Λεμονιτσα!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τρομερή δουλειά!!
Νομίζω πως θα το κατά ευχαριστηθεί!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Πολυ ωραίο!! Με τέτοια την μαθαίνεις και μετά θα θέλει και αμάξι να πάει βόλτα!  :Happy:

----------


## akhs001

> Πολυ ωραίο!! Με τέτοια την μαθαίνεις και μετά θα θέλει και αμάξι να πάει βόλτα!



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ.Θα της εκτυπωσω και ενα αμαξι τοτε.

----------


## efiathanasiou

Τέλειο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

